# Program to Extract Text from Picture??



## Trizoy

Im looking for a program to Select and be able to copy and paste into a word or excel document, from a bmp or jpeg file.. any help?

Thx


----------



## magicman

You'll be after some kind of OCR (Optical Character Recognition) program, in that case. The only one I've used is Scansoft Omnipage, but I came across this freeware one (claims to be the only one that is free).


----------



## Trizoy

Thx for the help, i giess ill have to do it at home, as I don't have admin access...


----------



## magicman

No worries. I've actually recently been using music recognition technology to scan music, recognise the notes and play them back to you. That kind of makes OCR look bad.


----------

